# sweetgum for firewood?



## telsonman (Dec 9, 2012)

i cut down a many sweetgums today. im going to burn the branches, but im curious if i can burn the trunks in the fireplace. some wood gives off terrible smells and im just making sure


_Posted from  Gon.com App  for  Android_


----------



## hornhunter44 (Dec 9, 2012)

Burns good and hot and leaves nothing but ashes.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Dec 9, 2012)

It tends to pop and throw sparks but if you have a screen or insert it burns ok. I've burned it before.


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 9, 2012)

It burns great and pops less than oak.  If you let it dry really good, it almost never pops.  I burn a LOT of it.  I would say 80% of what I burn is sweet gum.  The downside is it burns relatively fast.  The best part is that it is easy to light. If you use a splitter, it shreds the face of the wood so there are lots of shredded pieces that catch fire easily.  You can also use a chainsaw to split it.  Don't even attempt to split it by hand.

I have no problems burning it whatsoever.  It does not put out the same BTU's as oaks or maples but works fine in a fireplace.  Don't throw it away.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 9, 2012)

dawg2 said:


> It burns great and pops less than oak.  If you let it dry really good, it almost never pops.  I burn a LOT of it.  I would say 80% of what I burn is sweet gum.  The downside is it burns relatively fast.  The best part is that it is easy to light. If you use a splitter, it shreds the face of the wood so there are lots of shredded pieces that catch fire easily.  You can also use a chainsaw to split it.  Don't even attempt to split it by hand.
> 
> I have no problems burning it whatsoever.  It does not put out the same BTU's as oaks or maples but works fine in a fireplace.  Don't throw it away.


----------



## walters (Dec 9, 2012)

*sweet gum*

only down fault i found is busting it, it burns great. but like splittin concrete


----------



## rjcruiser (Dec 10, 2012)

x3 on the splitting.  the grain goes all sorts of directions and loves to stick together.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 10, 2012)

Not enough BTUs to suit me. Swap it out 2 for 1 for some hickory.


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 10, 2012)

elfiii said:


> Not enough BTUs to suit me. Swap it out 2 for 1 for some hickory.



I sure would not pay for it, but I'll burn it all day long if it's free


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 10, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


>





walters said:


> only down fault i found is busting it, it burns great. but like splittin concrete





rjcruiser said:


> x3 on the splitting.  the grain goes all sorts of directions and loves to stick together.





elfiii said:


> Not enough BTUs to suit me. Swap it out 2 for 1 for some hickory.




I can just tell that all of the above have had some up close personal experiences with those "good ole sweetgum trees."  

I remember the days long before the days of hydraulic log splitters.  Unfortunately many years ago when I was a teenager, I too learned just how hard it was to split that tough wood.  Back in those days, my Dad had a big old sledge hammer and a heavy steel wedge that we used for splitting wood.  Well that stuff was so tough that not only would it rattle your teeth with every swing of the sledge hammer, it would also rattle your hemorrhoids as well.  The only good news about it was the fact that my Dad hated sweetgum wood and he always tried his best to use oak or ash trees for firewood.  Sometimes though, a sweetgum tree got in the way and had to be cut down too.  I still remember breaking a brand new ax handle while trying to open up enough of a space just to get the wedge started.  My Dad was not happy about it either.


----------



## Bob Shaw (Dec 10, 2012)

I had some luck splitting sweetgum on the coldest day of the year. When it was a fair amount below freezing, that ole sweetgum lit like oak. Surprised the dickens out of me.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Dec 11, 2012)

Funny this thread is here,  I just split a whole 10" diameter sweetgum. . . . .by hand. . . hard work but a good hard days work makes and honest man.  It does burn good though.


----------



## JustUs4All (Dec 11, 2012)

Gum burns just fine, but it is best to cut them when they are 8" to 10" DBH and saw them up.  No splitting required.


----------

